# Fuel card and 1099



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Hi, question for anyone who had fuel card in 2015. When you received your 1099, what detail was sent to the irs, did they itemize fuel cost spent or just the miles and total paid out to you? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

You really don't need to worry about fuel cost, it is built into the standard mileage deduction. You can take one or the other, unless your car gets like 8 MPG the mileage deduction will always get you more of a deduction than fuel, etc. For most Uber drivers itemizing fuel cost is a waste of time.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Thanks Papa, but I still need my question answered by someone who had fuel card in 2015. Thanks!


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

To clarify. If you made $1,000; used the fuel card for $100. Did the 1099k show $900 or $1,000?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

drexl_s said:


> To clarify. If you made $1,000; used the fuel card for $100. Did the 1099k show $900 or $1,000?


$1000


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Thank you.


You are the smart one in the bunch, lol. Thanks for asking. As I cut my card in half. 
By the way, my card asked for my cars mileage. Like a dumb bunny, I gave it to the gas pump along with my card "id". Why did it want that info?

(can we 'follow' people on this board? anyone....???)


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Rae said:


> You are the smart one in the bunch, lol. Thanks for asking. As I cut my card in half.
> By the way, my card asked for my cars mileage. Like a dumb bunny, I gave it to the gas pump along with my card "id". Why did it want that info?
> 
> (can we 'follow' people on this board? anyone....???)


Sure- click on a poster's name and you'll see the follow option.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rae said:


> You are the smart one in the bunch, lol. Thanks for asking. As I cut my card in half.
> By the way, my card asked for my cars mileage. Like a dumb bunny, I gave it to the gas pump along with my card "id". Why did it want that info?


It's standard for company/insititutional gas cards.

If for instance you were an employee in a company car, it would compare the number of miles you drove to the amount of gas you purchased and use that as a metric for whether or not you were using the car or the card for excessive personal use. For example if you used your company gas card to buy 10 times as much gasoline for the same number of miles driven, they would KNOW that you are cheating.

For uber's purposes it's completely irrelevent as to how many miles you drive.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

That doesn't make sense since they're giving a cap to start with and taking it from my pay like a prepaid card. 

So my mileage doesn't make any difference. 

I'm private, I don't like giving my personal data out to everyone who asks without knowing why. I think people who do that are idiots. Which makes me an idiot for doing it the other night although I realize I had just submitted my registration which had that info already which is why I think I went ahead. 

I didn't cut up the card yet. I'm curious to see what the savings end up being and how it works out. I like the idea of it coming off the earnings, I don't download my earnings, I wait till the end of the week for Uber to deposit them (like a paycheck). I think it might make more sense though to get my own card/cards. I usually go to just two places, shell/circleK or wawa.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Sure- click on a poster's name and you'll see the follow option.


Ohhhhhhh.........woooooowwwww, ty, I didn't know that page was there!! But I clicked on my own name and it said "go home, stop posting, you're annoying". Oh wait, that's a leftover nightmare from when my kids were teenagers. "you're annnnooooyyyying......"

But did I mention the privacy thing? Now I feel like they're watching me (grin) Especially that perky yorkie.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Either way i wouldn't deduct the cost of gas off your taxes, i would deduct based off mileage.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Either way i wouldn't deduct the cost of gas off your taxes, i would deduct based off mileage.


I got that. He wasn't asking about that, he was asking if it reduced gross income since Uber is deducting it straight off our gross income pre-tax which (one would think)should show that way on the 1099K but apparently it doesn't, apparently there is no real benefit to the drivers. I suspect that there is a large benefit to Uber in terms of taxes and how they record it so it was a smart question.

I was also curious for the same reason someone asked above, not about using gas as a deduction but about using it via the card as a reduction to gross income which is exactly what Uber is doing for us. Even if it doesnt show on the 1099K, an accountant may be able to adjust it in.

I've used the card once, I'll use it again once or twice (and also see what happens if I fiddle with the mileage question) and then see what it all does at the end of the year.


----------

